# koncovka "-í" v 3. os. plurálu



## vianie

Dobrý večer!

Ako je to v skutočnosti s tolerovaním používania koncovky *-í* v tretej osobe množného čísla namiesto správneho _*ěj(í)*_/_*ej(í)*_ najmä pri týchto slovesách: *znít, vědět, letět, platit, vidět, viset*.

V _Češtine pre medikov_ uvádzajú ako správny tvar dokonca *oni vidí*, ale vyhľadávač tu vraví niečo iné.

Je to vnímané inak, ak ide o zapadnutie do rytmiky piesne? _Zní hlasy soudních znalců a padlých andělů._

Ďakujem.


----------



## vianie

Pravdaže tých inkriminovaných slovies je viac, ale pre ilustráciu som považoval za vhodné uviesť len tie, ktoré ma napadli ako prvé.


----------



## Emys

Ahoj,
koncovka -ej ve třetí osobě plurálu je vždycky nespisovná. 
Jak je to s použitím koncovky -í nebo -ejí, to už si nejsem jistá.
Říká se ví/vědí, letí, platí, vidí (vědějí, letějí, platějí, vidějí mi zní hovorově nebo zastarale). Na druhou stranu jak zní tak znějí, je podle mě spisovné.


----------



## vianie

Dobre.
Ja som mal za to, že vypustenie -í po ěj/ej je štandardné spisovné krátenie, keďže je častokrát slýchané aj pri verejných prejavoch.


----------



## werrr

Slovesa 4. třídy se časují podle čtyř vzorů _prosit, čistit, trpět_ a _sázet_ (kompletní časovení je zde). 

U sloves vzorů _prosit, čistit_ a _trpět_ jsou spisovné jen tvary s *-í*.

U vzoru _sázet_ (nejlépe se pozná podle rozkazovacího způsobu) je tradiční jen koncovka *-ejí*, ale v běžné řeči se projevuje značný tlak na vyrovnání s ostatními vzory. Proto byl v pravidlech z roku 1993 uznán za správný i tvar s koncovkou *-í*. Tato změna, jako mnohé další v pravidlech z roku 1993, ale nebyla obecně přijata veřejností. Tvary s *-ejí* se ale stále považují za vhodnější tam, kde hrozí nedorozumění (shoda s jednotným číslem u nevyjádřeného podmětu, shoda se slovesem jiného významu apod.). 

V praxi je to ještě trochu složitější, protože u mnoha sloves není zařazení ke vzorům zcela jasné (např. u slovesa _stavět_).

U některých sloves jsou tradičně uznávány dubletní tvary, které přísluší k jiným vzorům, např.:

_  bydlet/bydlit
  muset/musit
  myslet/myslit
  …_

U těchto sloves často dochází k míšení vzorů. U tvarů odvozených z infinitivu (infinitiv, příčestí minulé a přechodník minulý) převažují tvary podle vzoru _sázet_ a u ostatních tvarů převažuje vzor _prosit_. Smíšený vzor se tedy podobá vzoru _trpět_.

Často se objevují také významové rozdíly. Některé jsou obecně uznávány, např. _chybět_ (~ nebýt přítomen) × _chybit_ (~ udělat chybu). V jiných případech není významový rozdíl obecně přijímaný, ale jasně se projevuje ve frekvenční analýze, např. _znehybnit_ (~ učinit nehybným) × _znehybnět_ (~ přestat se pohybovat).



> V Češtine pre medikov uvádzajú ako správny tvar dokonca oni vidí, ale vyhľadávač tu vraví niečo iné.


Pro Slováky by se asi našel lepší učební text. Třeba přímo pravidla.



> Je to vnímané inak, ak ide o zapadnutie do rytmiky piesne? Zní hlasy soudních znalců a padlých andělů.


V uměleckém projevu se běžně toleruje nespisovný jazyk. Navíc u tohoto slovesa se objevují dubletní tvary _znít_ a _znět_ (jen první je obecně považován za spisovný).



> Ja som mal za to, že vypustenie -í po ěj/ej je štandardné spisovné krátenie, keďže je častokrát slýchané aj pri verejných prejavoch.


Krácení koncovky *-ejí* je velmi běžné, ale nespisovné.



> najmä pri týchto slovesách: *znít, vědět, letět, platit, vidět, viset*.



znít … oni znějí, oni zní
vědět … oni vědí (Sloveso _vědět_ je nepravidelné! Tvar _oni ví_ je běžný, ale nespisovný.)
letět … oni letí
platit … oni platí
vidět … oni vidí
viset … oni visí


----------



## vianie

> Pro Slováky by se asi našel lepší učební text. Třeba přímo pravidla.


Tiež si myslím, i keď sa nepovažujem zrovna za horlivého samouka jazyka českého.
Skôr ma zaujímajú poniektoré súvislosti takého rozvetveného jazyka, akým český nepochybne je.


Pri založení tohto vlákna som sa odrazil aj od jazykovedného okienka na ČT, kde túto tému pán moderátor (tuším menom Cibulka) rozoberal s pani z ÚJČ. Jej výklad bol (možno z časových dôvodov) o dosť okyptenejší než ten werrom prezentovaný.


----------



## bibax

Ještě lze dodat, že vzor sázeti je v podstatě vzor dělati, ale s přehláskou a -> ě ( ->e), á -> ie ( -> í). Patří tedy spíše do 5. slovesné třídy ke vzoru dělati.

sáz'ati -> sázěti -> sázeti
sáz'áš -> sázieš -> sázíš
sáz'ajú -> sázějí -> sázejí

Ve 3. os. mn. č. tedy nemůže být "oni sází", protože nebylo "oni sáz'á", ale "oni sáz'ajú" (jako "oni dělajú"). V tomto tvaru je jěště další přehláska: ú -> í.

Protože ve slovenštině tyto přehlásky nejsou, slovenské tvary se podobají nebo jsou shodné se staročeskými před přehláskou.

Vzor sázeti je také zajímavý tím, že slovesa tohoto vzoru jsou vesměs odvozena od sloves (příponou -ja-), např.

sad-i-ti > sád-ja-ti > sázeti
vrát-i-ti > vrat-ja-ti > vraceti
pust-i-ti > púst-ja-ti > pouštěti
chod-i-ti > (od)chád-ja-ti > (od)cházeti


----------

